
Identification of Pre-Existing Immunity to Cas9 Proteins (CRISPR) in Humans - arnon
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2018/01/05/243345
======
capitaltryst
IANAS, but I do not believe that immunity will be a gating issue - pretty
straightforward solutions on that front including 1) ex vivo treatment 2)
tweaking Cas9 to make it undetectable by the immune response 3) varying the
Cas9 variant 4) Cpf1 orthologs 5) nanoparticle delivery 6) intracellular
expression may not be inhibited 7) suppress the immune response 8) treating
organs that do not engender the immune trigger (e.g. eyes). Some of the
brightest scientists of our time are advancing the science daily, I would not
think they would be stymied by something so obviously foreseeable and
circumventable. This is definitely something to be addressed, but the recent
headline and twitter echo chamber was dramaticized to maximize in-feed
virality. Immunity is a distant third in terms of hurdles and already has
clearly identifiable workarounds - efficient somatic delivery and enhancing
specificity w minimal off-target impact are of far greater priority. Just my
$0.02.

